# Little castle in Denmark



## Lusker (Nov 15, 2011)

Not much 2 say just a little castle i found
The weather was very Autumn grey

















Beauty fades





Thanks


----------



## robbie1003 (Nov 15, 2011)

i cant understand how places like that endup being unloved. looks a interesting find.


----------



## spooksprings (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm loving all these undisturbed Belgium finds, more pics of this please!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, always love seeing your reports lusker, beautiful photographs as always!


----------



## Happyshopper (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice one, very attractive


----------



## heeftmeer (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice location. Yes maybee it was gray but you made the best of it. NICE WORK DUDE


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 24, 2012)

Du er super at følge på diverse sites. Top klasse billeder!


----------



## Lusker (Jan 24, 2012)

Balloonatic said:


> Du er super at følge på diverse sites. Top klasse billeder!



Thank you


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2012)

I missed this somehow. What a lovely building, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 24, 2012)

Excellent find. Would love to see more pics from this spot.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 25, 2012)

Great little building there mate, well done!


----------



## glass (Jan 25, 2012)

Seems it is loved here, I love it!


----------

